# North America Mall Kiosk



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what the heck you putting in a mall kiosk so it needs 60a ?


----------



## RickyRatchet (Mar 29, 2011)

A lot of electronics. This isn't one that's selling sunglasses...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the mall has nothing available. But you don't care. As you say you are just wiring the units.

If you need a 60 amp panel you must know why (specs?). So let the mall electricians power up your sub panel, they will get the power there.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

RickyRatchet said:


> I'm pricing a job to wire up a number of mall Kiosks. *It's going to need a 60A sub panel.
> *
> My question is has anyone done this, and does anyone know *what typically a mall will have available for this type of kiosk?* We're only pre wiring all of these, getting them certified, and then sent out to the individual malls where their electricians will do the final connection.
> 
> Thanks



...based on the kiosks need, it better be a 60!


Why do you need to know/care?


----------

